# Opinion on PSI TCLC10VS



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello All

I am looking for opinions on PSI Woodworking TCLC10VS Commander 10-Inch Variable Speed Midi Lathe. Would this be a good starter lathe.
PSI-Woodworking-TCLC10VS-Commander-Variable Speed

Thanks in advance.
Al


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Al I think that would be a good starter lathe. My nephew just got this one Turncrafter Commander 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries and loves it. I think if it were me knowing what I know now that would be the way I would go. You can turn a 11 1/2" bowl, small Hollow forms, etc. along with pens, peppermills, ornaments, etc. I think it would be a little more versitile. I bought a mini 10" and it wasn't long maybe 4 to 6 months I was wishing I would have went with the little bigger 12" one. I bought a Jet 1220 VS and then a Nova DVR XP full sized lathe. I still have both and use them both most days turning. Just some food for thought.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Al, after Christmas I have a freind who has been turning for years now and I will be working a few days in his shop to get a feel for what kind of lathe I want,cutting tools,chucks etc. if interested give me a call and maybe tag along


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Al I think that would be a good starter lathe. My nephew just got this one Turncrafter Commander 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries and loves it. I think if it were me knowing what I know now that would be the way I would go. You can turn a 11 1/2" bowl, small Hollow forms, etc. along with pens, peppermills, ornaments, etc. I think it would be a little more versitile. I bought a mini 10" and it wasn't long maybe 4 to 6 months I was wishing I would have went with the little bigger 12" one. I bought a Jet 1220 VS and then a Nova DVR XP full sized lathe. I still have both and use them both most days turning. Just some food for thought.


Bernie
Thanks for your input.

The TLCL12 looks to be a nice machine. My problem is PSI list them as out of stock. One of the reviews said he had to wait 4 month for his deliverly. I don't have that much patience (Hoping for Christmas). I don't even know if I will like turning. I have a Franklin Foundry 12 X 37 which I have used maybe 3 times in 20 years. Each time was not a pleasant experience. I am giving it to my nephews and see if maybe they will like it. I just thought I would give turning another try and do not want to invest a lot of $$ to find out that I won't use the lathe (again). 

I also have a Grizzly 7X12 metal lathe which I have turned small wood parts but I think a wood lathe would be better suited.

Thanks again for your input.
Al


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

papawd said:


> Hey Al, after Christmas I have a freind who has been turning for years now and I will be working a few days in his shop to get a feel for what kind of lathe I want,cutting tools,chucks etc. if interested give me a call and maybe tag along


Hello Warren

Thanks for the offer. I may be interested in tagging along.

Sent me a email or PM to let me know when you plan to go (do you have my email address?).

I also am considering joining Bayou Woodturners which has moved their meetings to Ponchatoula, LA.

Al


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Al I don't know anything about the PSI model but take a look at this variable speed Rikon. I'm not sure how long the sale is going on for.
Search for Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft.com


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I gotcha Al. My nephew waited 3 weeks for his. Another lathe that I had and was impressed with was the Rikon that Woodcraft has on sale for $229 which is $200 off. Not sure how long it is on sale but still show it on their website for that price. I loved that lathe but wanted variable speed. You would be pleased with it.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Curious, it seems that many of the lathes are duplicates from the same factory, just different paint. Comments?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

mgmine said:


> Al I don't know anything about the PSI model but take a look at this variable speed Rikon. I'm not sure how long the sale is going on for.
> Search for Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft.com


Thanks Art

Looks like a good deal except that it won't ship until after 12/28/2012.

Have you used this lathe and if so how did it perform?



> I gotcha Al. My nephew waited 3 weeks for his. Another lathe that I had and was impressed with was the Rikon that Woodcraft has on sale for $229 which is $200 off. Not sure how long it is on sale but still show it on their website for that price. I loved that lathe but wanted variable speed. You would be pleased with it.


Bernie

Would the lathe you refer to be the same one art posted the link? It seem to be variable speed. I would order that lathe if they could get it to me early January. Can you add a extension bed?

Thanks guys I appreciate the input and help.
Al


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is the one and yes I believe it does take the 24" extension. I would give them a call before it goes off sale and see how soon it would be delivered.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

BernieW said:


> That is the one and yes I believe it does take the 24" extension. I would give them a call before it goes off sale and see how soon it would be delivered.


Bernie and Art

Being that I am so lucky, I called Woodcraft this morning and it is no longer on sale. I was told they have a back order of 115. So I checked Amazon and found it for 279.99 with free shipping (3 to 5 weeks for delivery). That time spand would put me right at Christmas. I think now would be a good time to order.
One last question. Do you think 1/2 hp motor is large enough. The PSI has a 3/4 hp motor. Is 1/4 hp worth $100.00.
I really appreciate the recomendations.

Rikon 12X16

Thanks again
Al


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It depends Al. I didn't have a problem with mine. If I did some bigger bowls sometimes depending wood I would have to take lighter cuts but never had a problem. I think you would be fine with it. My neighbor still uses it and likes it a lot.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

The Rikon has been ordered from amazon.

Thanks for the help.
Al


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good choice on the Rikon- I have heard a lot of good things about them. You realize that you are now committed to show us pictures of your turning projects.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Al. You won't be sorry. Did you get the bed extension?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Congrats Al. You won't be sorry. Did you get the bed extension?


Bernie

I did not order the extention as of yet. I thought I would wait until I see if I like turning. If I do and the occasion arises for turning a longer piece then I will place my order.

I have ordered some turning tools from Mannys Woodworking Place.
Mannys

I stated earlier that I did not want to invest a lot of $$ and find I did not like turning. So I now have over $500.00 invested in three tools and a lathe. I am sure this is just the tip of the iceburg.

So as they say Happy Turning .

You guys make it look easy.

Al


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I bought the 12" Commander for my wife, a full 1 HP. Can't bog this lathe down at all.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I got ya Al. I bought the lathe extension to do longer pieces and most of all I can get the tailstock out of the way when doing end grain turning. I hate taking the tailstock off to turn lidded boxes, bowls, etc.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

boogalee said:


> The Rikon has been ordered from amazon.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Al


Well

My luck has not changed. I received this from Amazon.

Hello,

Due to a lack of availability, we will not be able to obtain the following 
item(s) from your order:

"RIKON 70-050VS 12-Inch by 16-Inch Mini Lathe 3 Variable Speed Ranges"

We've canceled the item(s) and apologize for the inconvenience. If you see a 
charge for the canceled item, we will refund you within 1-2 business days.

If you are still interested in purchasing this item, it may be available 
from other sellers. Please visit the detail page for this item below

I did a google search and after 8 pages of looking I found Highland Woodworking. They have the Rikon on sale for $249 plus $43 plus $13 (total = $306.98) so I ordered it. I have found other places but they want over $400. It seems that this item must be hot because most places I checked were out of stock. I also checked back at PSi on the TCLC10vs and can get free shipping. The price is up to $379.95. I find it strange that when you get free shipping that the price goes up $80.00

Hopefully my luck will change for the better.

Al


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

boogalee said:


> Well
> 
> My luck has not changed. I received this from Amazon.
> 
> ...


I don't find that strange at all. Someone is going to pay the shipping either way. Free shipping looks nice on paper, but there is no free lunch. You can bet it is covered in the price somewhere!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it a 'run out' model, with a new model on the way? The sellers do not always disclose this and are unable to advertise the new model until it is released by the manufacturer.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Is it a 'run out' model, with a new model on the way? The sellers do not always disclose this and are unable to advertise the new model until it is released by the manufacturer.


That's about what I was thinking, James.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If all else fails go to Ebay and if you don't see any just add it to your watch list, I have seen them many times and for s good price.


----------

